# a problem with /usr/bin/local/nmap



## Emkayu (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, i have OS X tiger 10.4.11, and i used terminal to install nmap 4.53, which went well, except everytime i type in nmap and hit enter, it keeps saying nmap unknown command, but if i type the entire directory, i.e. /usr/bin/local/nmap, nmap does run, how can i make it so that all i have to type is nmap? i don't really know terminal well so can someone give me a set off commands i can just enter into terminal please? thanks in advance
3mku


----------



## macbri (Feb 2, 2008)

Try this:

```
echo 'export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/local' >> ~/.bash_profile
```
Then open a new terminal and see if that works.


----------



## Emkayu (Feb 2, 2008)

erm, nope, it still won;t recognise nmap as a command.


----------



## btoneill (Feb 2, 2008)

What shell are you using?

Are you sure you mean /usr/bin/local and not /usr/local/bin?


----------



## Emkayu (Feb 2, 2008)

yerp, but it's okay, i asked a tech, and he showed me how to use pico and add the path to ~/.bash_profile


----------



## Emkayu (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks anyway guys


----------

